# Plasma or LED,or LCD



## Optimistic (15 Jul 2010)

Hi.  Our old TV has died and we are looking at a Panasonic 37 inch plasma, model number-   txp37 x 20 L     seen for sale in TV Soundstore in Cork for 599 euros. It is supposed to be a new model. 
I called into our local electrical store and was asking him about them. He said that the day for plasma and LCD TV's is going and they are now being replaced with LED. 
Can anyone advise please on what is the better option, buy the Panasonic with 5 year guarantee or look at the new LED 32 inch Philips for 700. 
Thanks in advance for any help and thoughts given on the better option.
Optimisitic


----------



## Towger (15 Jul 2010)

I would go for the LCD at 37", but the Panasonic (5 year warrenty is very good) have a good name. Early plasmas had stories of needing their gas recharged after a few years. The current LED screens are better, but for me currently have a too large premium on price. 

BTW. The current LED TVs are not true LED screens, but LCD screens using LEDs to backlight the picture, rather than small florescent (CCFL) tubes. Just like the early 'Digital TV' which were not digital at all, 10-15 years ago....


----------



## Leo (15 Jul 2010)

Plasmas never needed re-gassing, that was a myth. They're sealed units, no means of doing such.

I think it's a little early for LED TVs as well and would wait for the next generation before making the plunge. If you watch a lot of fast moving images, particularly sports, plasma is better than LCD due to better response rates. 

Panasonic are a great brand in TVs, particularly plasmas where they are the market leaders. 
Leo


----------



## Towger (15 Jul 2010)

Optimisitic, How do you receive your TV signal? If you use or ever want to use an aerial it is important that you get a TV which has a MPEG4 Tuner.

You can get that Panasonic in 42 inches at the same price! :


----------



## ottobock (22 Sep 2010)

just bought a philips 100 hz LCD 42" .. great picture!
Plasma didnt suit as it gives off too much heat for my place
The LED stuff only confused me!

Make sure your new TV is compatable with your other accessories
In my case I bought a blue ray home cinema as well only to find the new TV didnt have an "optical in" so I ended messing around with leads which I wanted to get away from ... so do your research and look at the big picture ... (oops. sorry for pun or what ever that was!!!)


----------



## pcocp (22 Sep 2010)

LCD. early days for LED yet I think.

Large LCD give a great picture. Samsung particularily good IMO.


----------



## csirl (22 Sep 2010)

LCD is more reliable and longer lasting. Picture quality on new sets is very good. Someone in the industry told me recently that plasma is on the way out because LCD quality has improved so much.


----------



## Boyd (22 Sep 2010)

Is LCD still poor at following soccer/GAA etc due to the speed of the ball? That's a big issue, for me anyway with LCD (if it hasnt improved)


----------



## wbbs (22 Sep 2010)

Need to buy new telly too, very technology illiterate, will never watch sports if I can help it so just need something with reasonable picture.  Looked at  Philips 37" 8 Series reduced to €699, anyone know if this seems ok?   I know its irrelevant to performance but I like the ambilight feature on the Philips.


----------



## MrMan (22 Sep 2010)

csirl said:


> LCD is more reliable and longer lasting. Picture quality on new sets is very good. Someone in the industry told me recently that plasma is on the way out because LCD quality has improved so much.


 
Looking at Panasonic they say their plasma has a lifespan of 100,000 hours while their LCD is 60,000 so the plasma has nearly twice the lifespan.
Different brands concentrate on different technologies and when  someone in the industry states a preference one way or the other, their opinions are usually coloured by the product they deal with.


----------



## Maynooth (23 Sep 2010)

pcocp said:


> LCD. early days for LED yet I think.
> 
> Large LCD give a great picture. Samsung particularily good IMO.


They are both the same unless you mean OLED screens

"LED" Tvs are just a marketing scam.


----------



## Leo (29 Sep 2010)

username123 said:


> Is LCD still poor at following soccer/GAA etc due to the speed of the ball? That's a big issue, for me anyway with LCD (if it hasnt improved)


 
Yes, response times on LCDs will always be an issue due to the underlying technology. Fast moving images will result in blocking and streaking, this is most noticable in sport where cameras are panning, but will also impact films, and any sceen with a lot of movement.


----------



## NorfBank (29 Sep 2010)

4000 posts Leo - nice work.

I don't find any problem watching soccer/GAA/golf/motor racing on my LCD - it was a worry when I bought it but turned out to be unfounded. Samsung telly by the way.


----------



## Leo (30 Sep 2010)

Thanks NorfBank...they're all quality too I'm sure 

Regarding fast moving images on LCDs, you need to look carefully at the response time, you want this as low a value as you can afford. The bigger the screen the more noticable the effect.

Samsung's series 6 models have 120Hz refresh rate and a 4ms response time, which aren't bad at all. Decent plasmas will have 200-600+Hz refresh rates with negligible response times.


----------



## NOAH (30 Sep 2010)

just get that philips and you wont regret it,  do a good chase for best price.

noah


----------



## ottobock (1 Oct 2010)

I got a philips 5000 series LCD 100hz 42" 2.1 system 40 W surround sound €799 Harvey Norman... happy out!


----------



## JoeRoberts (3 Oct 2010)

I got the Panasonic the OP mentioned for 549 in powercity with 5yr warranty - great telly, super picture. The deep black levels are great and picture looks real, unlike LCD where everything looks like a cartoon. 
No fancy extras such as ethernet connection etc but its a tv, not a computer. Can connect a media player for €100 that will do the extras properly if needed. Highly recommend. Was skeptical about Plasma as they never look well in the shops but happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## TLC (4 Oct 2010)

We got a Phillips 2 weeks ago - sometimes the sound goes all distorted when we change channels - we have UPC tv connection by the way - if I turn off the tv or the UPC box it starts to work again - anyone any idea why this is happening?


----------



## foxylady (4 Oct 2010)

wbbs said:


> Need to buy new telly too, very technology illiterate, will never watch sports if I can help it so just need something with reasonable picture. Looked at Philips 37" 8 Series reduced to €699, anyone know if this seems ok? I know its irrelevant to performance but I like the ambilight feature on the Philips.


 
Where was it that price - we were quoted 849 for 37" ambilight series 7


----------



## wbbs (4 Oct 2010)

*tv*

You know funny thing was when I googled that particular tv to see if it was available cheaper I  couldnt come near the price.   Just wondering if the correct model at all was advertised, it was in smallish rural town shop, advertised in local paper as only 4 in sale.   Didnt buy it anyway, maybe I should have at that price!

Few weeks ago now so presumably they are sold now.


----------



## Henrys Cat (5 Oct 2010)

Has anyone any experience with HannSpree LCD tvs?
Looking at getting a new tv because my current Phillps big betty is developing a green spot randomly ... and also the emmissions have start turning the walls black!

Looking at deals in a few shops and saw one for a 32" HannSpree LCD tv, stand and dvd player for €500. I hadnt heard of that brandname before so just wondering what they are like?


----------



## foxylady (5 Oct 2010)

Henrys Cat said:


> Has anyone any experience with HannSpree LCD tvs?
> Looking at getting a new tv because my current Phillps big betty is developing a green spot randomly ... and also the emmissions have start turning the walls black!
> 
> Looking at deals in a few shops and saw one for a 32" HannSpree LCD tv, stand and dvd player for €500. I hadnt heard of that brandname before so just wondering what they are like?


 
I dont know what they are like but I do know currys have 32 inch samsung for 399 euro and they usually sell the stand for around 80 euro with the tv


----------



## Henrys Cat (5 Oct 2010)

foxylady said:


> I dont know what they are like but I do know currys have 32 inch samsung for 399 euro and they usually sell the stand for around 80 euro with the tv



Cool, cheers for the info. The one I was lokoing at was in DID


----------



## foxylady (12 Oct 2010)

Henrys Cat said:


> Cool, cheers for the info. The one I was lokoing at was in DID


 
I got a lovely Philips ambilight tv in DID last night but they had great deals on the samsungs as well.  A 37 inch one for 450


----------



## Dinarius (17 Oct 2010)

I've looked at a lot of TVs in the last few weeks. In terms of refresh rate coupled with fast response times, the Philips Series 8 seem to be pretty much state of the art. But, they ain't cheap.

This one is a good example.........

http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?slg=en&scy=de&ctn=40PFL8605K/02

200Hz refresh rate and 1ms response time. The picture is stunning too! 

The series 9 will have 400Hz refresh rates and 0.5ms response times.

I'd love a 40" Series 8, but the price is killing me!

D.


----------



## Aisling (23 Oct 2010)

On another note the average power consumption of a plamsa is about 800w where the lcd was somewhere between 250 and 300w. 

Don't get me wrong re this but I think that a tv should use less power than it takes to light up my entire house, cook the dinner and user the washer and dryer all at the same time. Just in case I could stand corrected in the dryer but you get my drift.

LCD is fantastic picture quality and I can't see any issues with response time.


----------



## NOAH (23 Oct 2010)

ah, a little knowledge is a dangerous thing, 40" lcd from panaosnic 152watts max,  50" pana plasma 430watts,  at 800 watts you could not stay in same room!!

Rsponse for a plasma is ZILCH or .001 of a mili second.

LCD does not do true blacks yet.

Picture quality important get a Plasma, if not get LCD.

noah


----------



## Up Rovers (27 Oct 2010)

In case anyone is thinking of getting the Panasonic with the 5 year parts and labour from Power City you had better hurry as the offer expires on Sunday 31 Oct.  Great set.  Love the picture.


----------



## lfcjfc (7 Nov 2011)

Was in Curry's browsing today. They have a deal on a 40inch Samsung LED 3D Smart TV + Blu-Ray DVD player (normally e169) + 2 pairs 3D glasses (worth e130) for e799. Sounds like a great deal to me. Not being a telly expert would appreciate views people may have on LED and Smart TV in general
Thanks


----------



## mundutv (6 Dec 2011)

LED  is the latest technology for hdt...I will suggest you LED because it has advance features and supporting applications...


----------



## NOAH (6 Dec 2011)

if you google the exact model and put review in search you will see loads and for 800 euro can you go wrong, by the way not a fan of curry's but would not turn down a bargain


----------



## MrMan (6 Dec 2011)

mundutv said:


> LED  is the latest technology for hdt...I will suggest you LED because it has advance features and supporting applications...




......such as?


----------



## Leo (6 Dec 2011)

MrMan said:


> ......such as?


 
Spammer = banned, so you won't be getting an answer. Rubbish advice anyway.


----------

